# I'd like to get a Wi-Fi+ cellular (hotspot enabled) tablet



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't need much features but only does a basic online search and a cellular capability suffice. I don't even need much storage; neither do I need photo editing, video viewing, etc. What brand and model would you like to recommend? I live in the USA. Thanks


----------

